# Distressed Vintage appliques



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried Stahls for their distressed Vintage appliques? We use Midwest Punch but it appears that Stahls is now selling this same product. Just wondered if anyone has heard anything. I think Stahls just introduced this product. Looks good but was wondering if anyone had any information if anyone has tried this product yet. 

Thanks
Applique Dude


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I haven't tried them yet. Might be worth it to order some samples.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Have you tried it yet? We are looking for theideal applique material and have had no luck so far..
I would like to know your findings...


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

We placed an order for the distressed applique. Very nice. The material they use is a cotton twill so it's a "dull" and not glossy look like tackle twill has. The distressed look is really cool. 

Now when you say you are looking for the ideal applique material there are many on the market that are acceptable for use. They are:

Acrylic felt
Tackle twill
Chino twill
Jersey Knit material (t shirt material)
Fleece

have you tried any of the above?


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

Tried most things, never tried fleece though..

Acrylic felt-Felts I have tried seem a little thin 3mm, and appear rather stiff I believe they are ment for badges.Abercrombie felt seems much thicker and softer if you get my drift.. are there many differnt types of felt composition



Tackle twill- Works great no issues with the laser cutting through and burning the garment underneath if you set the power right..but some customers do not like the shiny finish.

Chino twill- The one we have frays very stringy, just ordering some from stahls today to see how that works..

Jersey Knit material (t shirt material)- works great for certain looks but I find it a bit flat, needs multiple layers.

Fleece- Other than laser etching I have not tried it..


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

AppliqueDude said:


> We placed an order for the distressed applique. Very nice. The material they use is a cotton twill so it's a "dull" and not glossy look like tackle twill has. The distressed look is really cool.
> 
> Now when you say you are looking for the ideal applique material there are many on the market that are acceptable for use. They are:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I may request a sample myself b/c I'd like to get away from the shiny twill...do they sell the material by the roll or only custom cut?


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi. 
I don't know if they sell it by the yardage or not. I will try to rem to call tomorrow and ask.


----------



## MyShirtShack (May 3, 2011)

I placed an order for their distressed applique kit, but they will not supply the material in yardage.
Do you know if midwest punch supply by the yard?


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi. I do not think they supply it by the yard either. They will laminate your material so if you send them something they can prepare it for you. We sent in 50 yards of white and black chino last November and they laminated it for us. That would be a good alternative for you.


----------

